# Favorite Book



## LOTRF (Oct 22, 2001)

I'm curious what every one favorite book is? Mine is RoTK. The Sil. would be my secound.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 22, 2001)

Here is the results from this poll, which took place a few weeks back 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=277


----------



## Aerin (Oct 22, 2001)

I voted on the last poll, but I changed my mind by the time I hit the submit button! So this time I voted on the Two Towers instead of the Return of the King. I haven't read the Sil yet, so I am neutral on that one.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 23, 2001)

I LOVE the SILMARILLION!!!! Work of art!!! Every time I read something by Tolkien I feel it is better then the previous.


----------



## Uminya (Oct 23, 2001)

I added HoME and the other books for more selection.

When you say that you like RotK, do you mean that it contains your favorite parts, or that you feel it is written better than the first two parts of LotR?


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 23, 2001)

For me, RotK contains more of my favorite parts. I also think it does the best job of showing off the beauty of M-E. However I think they're all about equally well-written..... TT might be a bit better in that respect, I'm not sure.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *I added HoME and the other books for more selection.
> 
> When you say that you like RotK, do you mean that it contains your favorite parts, or that you feel it is written better than the first two parts of LotR? *



To late..  Well.. many of the stories in HoME should have been in the Sil.. The Story about Finrod and Adanehl (sp?) in Morgoths Ring is one of my favorites..


----------



## LOTRF (Oct 26, 2001)

The RoTK has my favorit parts in it. But I think the Sil. is the best written.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 26, 2001)

Has to be Silmarillion.


----------



## Khamul (Feb 14, 2002)

My fav. would have to be the Sil


----------



## Khamul (Feb 14, 2002)

But the Rotk and TTT come in tied for 2nd


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 15, 2002)

Dang, I can't remember what I voted; this poll was such a long time ago! But today I would vote the Silmarillion.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 15, 2002)

I have to vote for RoTK, followed by the Sil. RoTK is the most interesting part of LOTR by far. 

~Kit


----------

